# Shane Battier reportedly traded for Jamaal Magloire? (Merged)



## sportkingJSP13

I just herd on Sports 56 that this trade supposedly is already done just waiting to be announced!

Memphis trades Shane and lorenzen

New Orleans trades Jamaal Magloire and Speedy Claxton 

This is awsome!!! Tell Me what you think!


----------



## GNG

*Shane Battier to be traded!*

:jawdrop:


----------



## The_Franchise

*Re: Breaking News!!!*

Magloire is underrated, but West still needs to upgrade the talent by trading his depth for some star calibre players. One fan favorite and an expiring contract for 2 above average players. Good deal.


----------



## Starbury03

*Re: Shane Battier to be traded!*

Claxton is a decent point guard he just needs to stick with a team for awhile.


----------



## talula

I keep hearing that its for Jamaal Magloire and David West rather than Claxton.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

talula said:


> I keep hearing that its for Jamaal Magloire and David West rather than Claxton.


Yea thats right, my bad!


----------



## Starbury03

Ooh that makes it worse but still could be a good deal.


----------



## GNG

Many reports out there. The crux of the deal, as I understand it, is Shane Battier and Lorenzen Wright for Jamaal Magloire and filler.

"Filler," from all I've read and heard could be David West, Speedy Claxton or George Lynch. Future draft picks are also rumored to be involved...

I'd rather have West than Claxton or Lynch. Lynch has been done for years now, and Claxton's an perenially-injured, undersized point who has no shot whatsoever. West can at least play ball.

I really hope Jerry didn't deal Battier/Wright/1st for basically Magloire (when his trade value is at an absolute low after last season), although Magloire fits a serious, serious need.

Also, you have to be sad to see Shane leave. I know that this trade would get us one of our two major needs, but regardless, there's a little bit of melancholy to it.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Do you guys have a link for this?


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4

Rawse, can you send us a PG our way (If its Speedy Claxton), you guys have a pile of them, i mean we need a backup for Bibby now ,


----------



## GNG

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Do you guys have a link for this?


Nothing really confirmed. Radio stations in both New Orleans and Memphis are saying the deal is done, but they're waiting for the CBA stuff to get done before they announce it.

Some of it sounds questionable to me, because waiting for the CBA hasn't stopped anyone else from announcing deals that _will_ be done. And ESPN or NBA.com doesn't have anything up on it (not that ESPN would care about Memphis or New Orleans...). 

I'm just a little bit skeptical right now, but the rumor sounds realistic enough to be true.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Rawse said:


> Nothing really confirmed. Radio stations in both New Orleans and Memphis are saying the deal is done, but they're waiting for the CBA stuff to get done before they announce it.
> 
> Some of it sounds questionable to me, because waiting for the CBA hasn't stopped anyone else from announcing deals that _will_ be done. And ESPN or NBA.com doesn't have anything up on it (not that ESPN would care about Memphis or New Orleans...).
> 
> I'm just a little bit skeptical right now, but the rumor sounds realistic enough to be true.


Yeah, the first thing I did after reading about this was check ESPN.com and Hoopshype and nothing was there.


----------



## GNG

Lineup with the deal:

PG Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson, Antonio Burks
SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Kirk Snyder
SF James Posey, Brian Cardinal, Andre Emmett
PF Pau Gasol, Hakim Warrick, David West
C Jamaal Magloire, Lawrence Roberts, Jake Tsakalidis, Curtis Borchardt

FA: Girl Watson

And I guess New Orleans would be:

PG Chris Paul, Speedy Claxton
SG JR Smith, Arvydas Macijauskas
SF Shane Battier, Bostjan Nachbar
PF Lorenzen Wright, Maciej Lampe, Brandon Bass
C PJ Brown, Chris Andersen, Jackson Vroman

FA: Dan Dickau, Lee Nailon, Casey Jacobsen


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

:laugh: :laugh: Cmon guys, ya don't expect that to happen do ya? Wouldn't they rather trade for Radmanovic than Battier? They are trying to rebuild, so they'd go with potential.


----------



## MemphisX

:banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Zeus

sportkingJSP13 said:


> I just herd on Sports 56 that this trade supposedly is already done just waiting to be announced!
> 
> Memphis trades Shane and lorenzen
> 
> New Orleans trades Jamaal Magloire and Speedy Claxton
> 
> This is awsome!!! Tell Me what you think!


i think i wouldn't believe a single word i'd ever hear from Sports56.
i think Magloire is overrated, and i think Shane is underrated.
seriously, though... Sports56? give me a break.


----------



## MemphisX

WTChan said:


> :laugh: :laugh: Cmon guys, ya don't expect that to happen do ya? Wouldn't they rather trade for Radmanovic than Battier? They are trying to rebuild, so they'd go with potential.



Only problem there is Rad Manis trying to get paid...NO ain't giving out any big contracts on potential.


----------



## HKF

Well if this deal happens, I expect Gasol to be an all-star. Finally some protection in the middle for him and Magloire is a very good finisher for a center. Now they need to get rid of Jason Williams (Sam Cassell maybe?)


----------



## HKF

Rawse said:


> Lineup with the deal:
> 
> PG Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson, Antonio Burks
> SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Kirk Snyder
> SF James Posey, Brian Cardinal, Andre Emmett
> PF Pau Gasol, Hakim Warrick, David West
> C Jamaal Magloire, Lawrence Roberts, Jake Tsakalidis, Curtis Borchardt


Roberts isn't a C. He's a PF. I'd wager they will probably get Lynch, so they can just waive him (he's expiring), leaving the Grizz with:

PG Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson, Antonio Burks
SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Andre Emmett
SF James Posey, Hakim Warrick, Kirk Snyder
PF Pau Gasol, Brian Cardinal, Lawrence Roberts
C Jamaal Magloire, Jake Tsakalidis

NBDL: Lawrence Roberts and Snyder/Emmett (one of the two)

Waived: Curtis Borchardt and George Lynch. Both expiring


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> Well if this deal happens, I expect Gasol to be an all-star. Finally some protection in the middle for him and Magloire is a very good finisher for a center. Now they need to get rid of Jason Williams (Sam Cassell maybe?)


JWill for Cassell, Kirk Snyder for a hot dog w/relish, and we'll be good to go.


----------



## GNG

HKF said:


> Roberts isn't a C. He's a PF. I'd wager they will probably get Lynch, so they can just waive him (he's expiring), leaving the Grizz with:
> 
> PG Jason Williams, Bobby Jackson, Antonio Burks
> SG Mike Miller, Dahntay Jones, Andre Emmett
> SF James Posey, Hakim Warrick, Kirk Snyder
> PF Pau Gasol, Brian Cardinal, Lawrence Roberts
> C Jamaal Magloire, Jake Tsakalidis
> 
> NBDL: Lawrence Roberts and Snyder/Emmett (one of the two)
> 
> Waived: Curtis Borchardt and George Lynch. Both expiring


I'd rather have 6'9 230lb Roberts at backup center than Jake. Really, the positions don't matter to me. Just have Pau and then someone who can rebound, and I'll be happy.

West is at least something, while I wouldn't be surprised if it was Lynch for the reasons you mentioned. We've got too many players like David West, but he'd be better than Lynch for future trades.


----------



## Chalie Boy

:curse:


----------



## FanOfAll8472

I hope this is true. Good trade for both teams. Memphis finally gets a center.


----------



## The_Franchise

HKF said:


> Well if this deal happens, I expect Gasol to be an all-star. Finally some protection in the middle for him and Magloire is a very good finisher for a center. Now they need to get rid of Jason Williams (Sam Cassell maybe?)


With Duncan, Garnett and Stoudemire still in the West? Even if he averages 23 ppg, he isn't going to be an All-Star anytime soon.


----------



## MemphisX

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> With Duncan, Garnett and Stoudemire still in the West? Even if he averages 23 ppg, he isn't going to be an All-Star anytime soon.


If Rahsard Lewis made it then I think Pau Gasol has a chance.


----------



## The_Franchise

MemphisX said:


> If Rahsard Lewis made it then I think Pau Gasol has a chance.


But there wasn't an abundance of SF's last year... McGrady was the only legit SF in the West (and he started at the 2). Dirk, Garnett, Stoudemire and Duncan are definitely going to be there. Plus Seattle got off to a red hot start last year. I think Magloire has more of a chance to make the All-Star team, although Gasol is easily the superior player.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PG: Jason Williams...Bobby Jackson...Speedy Claxton...Antonio Burks
SG: James Posey...Dahntay Jones...Kirk Snyder
SF: Mike Miller...Hakim Warrick...Andre Emmett
PF: Pau Gasol...Brian Cardinal
C: Jamaal Magloire...Jake Tsakalidis...Curtis Borchardt

That's nice.


----------



## MightyReds2020

Wow...after getting screwed by GSW in that Baron Davis deal, the Hornets once again is trying to get screwed over by another team...

I can't believe some of you said this deal is pretty equal to both team because it is quite obvious Memphis came out on top by a long, long mile.


----------



## GNG

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> With Duncan, Garnett and Stoudemire still in the West? Even if he averages 23 ppg, he isn't going to be an All-Star anytime soon.


Stoudemire's a center.

And if he averages 23 ppg, he'll surely be on the team, even if the fans don't vote him in. There are more than two forward spots available, y'know.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

There still isn't any new on this on Hoopshype or ESPN. I'm skeptical. It's a reasonable trade, but it's kind of weird that there isn't any news on it.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

I think its a pretty fair trade for both teams.


----------



## hobojoe

I like this move for the Grizzlies, but I'm still skeptical about their team for next year. I like the Hakim Warrick pick, I like the Bonzi Wells trade, I like this trade, but I'm still not sure they'll have enough to improve or stay in the playoffs next year. I hope West isn't done making moves yet...

And for what it's worth, I think it'd be best for the Grizzlies to get David West in this trade rather than Claxton or Lynch. West is a hell of a rebounder and still a young player with potential to get better.


----------



## BenDengGo

not enough that they raped the hornets by getting magloire, know you want them to get west as well ???


----------



## GNG

Well, Ron Tillery (beat writer, proven idiot and flip-flopper) said "his source" in the Grizzlies front office denied there's any truth to this rumor today.

Not to say the trade won't still happen.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

I still find it odd that there is no mention of this anywhere. At this point I fully believe that this is nothing more than a rumor.


----------



## Zeus

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I still find it odd that there is no mention of this anywhere. At this point I fully believe that this is nothing more than a rumor.


why is that odd? it's a rumor started by an internet message board and/or talk radio, and certainly perpetuated by talk radio. i don't understand the level of trust people are willing to give these guys. they make something up, people call in and talk about it...it's the whole point of their show.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Come on...

There's gotta be some truth to this...


PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :gopray:


----------



## arenas809

Rawse said:


> Well, Ron Tillery (beat writer, proven idiot and flip-flopper) said "his source" in the Grizzlies front office denied there's any truth to this rumor today.
> 
> Not to say the trade won't still happen.


Well really, my feeling is, what is the source supposed to say, yes we have made a trade?


----------



## GNG

arenas809 said:


> Well really, my feeling is, what is the source supposed to say, yes we have made a trade?


Exactly. Not that any front office wouldn't say the same thing, but Jerry West has always been one to keep his cards close to the vest. He's well-known for keeping things under lock and key.


----------



## UKfan4Life

With Magloire, Eddie Jones, and Damon Stoudamire, I consider it a successful offseason. I know some (Memphis X, possibly Rawse) would demand more, but I'd feel comfortable if that was it.

PG: Damon Stoudamire
SG: Mike Miller
SF: Eddie Jones
PF: Pau Gasol
C: Jamal Magloire

Bench (that will get minutes):
Bobby Jackson
Antonio Burks (probably will get some PT, especially if BJax can't stay healthy)
Dahntay Jones
Andre Emmett
Hakim Warrick
Brian Cardinal
Jake Tsakalidis
Lawrence Roberts (possibly)


----------



## Drk Element

Shane for Magloire is a steal.


----------



## Nikos

Is it borderline official yet? Is Magloire really going to be a Grizzly?


----------



## UKfan4Life

Nikos said:


> Is it borderline official yet? Is Magloire really going to be a Grizzly?


We're all awaiting anything remotely official on the trade.


----------



## c_dog

i doubt it.. it's too good to be true really. i mean if battier and wright were all it takes to get an all-star caliber C like magloire then i'm surprised other teams haven't been trying to get in on this...

that said, all the waiting would finally pay off if this happens. i just wonder why this couldn't have been done sooner(like.. 2 seasons ago?).. but i guess the hornets are rebuilding therefore they'd like to get rid of magloire's big long term contract.

still.. i'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## Zeus

Nikos said:


> Is it borderline official yet? Is Magloire really going to be a Grizzly?


no. it was nothing but a rumor started by a fan board/talk radio.


----------

